
The DevOps Handbook - mikevm
https://www.amazon.com/DevOps-Handbook-World-Class-Reliability-Organizations/dp/1942788002
======
mikevm
Gene Kim is also one of the authors of "The Phoenix Project"[0] which is a
highly recommended read.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Project-DevOps-Helping-
Busine...](https://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Project-DevOps-Helping-
Business/dp/0988262509)

------
gerfficiency
I wish it was possible to take the DORA DevOps X-ray Assessmnent for free,
before deciding on whether to buy or not to buy the book.

